# LG stylo 4 "checking for update" is stuck?



## Brodudealiens (Mar 31, 2019)

So my mom, dad, bro and me all got a new phones with the same plan and activation. Well when I tried to activate my phone up I was stupid and didnt connect to a network. Now my phone is on a "Checking for updates" type deal for a solid hour by now. I dont know how to connect it to a network and I just need help!


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Try a soft restart: 

Press and hold the *Power/Lock* key and the *Volume Down* key at the same time.
Wait for the device to restart, then release the buttons.


----------

